# Drive The GTR Gathering



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

The 2016 edition of drive is already open for registrations: 
Streetgasm | DRIVE 2016


DRIVE is back! After a very successful event in 2015, DRIVE will be bigger and better in 2016. Block the 15th of May in your agenda and make sure to be there.

Drive combines Benelux Biggest GTR Gathering with a great roadtrip over typical dutch windy roads and closes with a BBQ at a well known GTR Specialist.
Benelux' biggest GT-R gathering will be the place to be for the true Godzilla lovers. A day filled with action where all types of GT-R will be welcome, The R35, but also the R32, R33 and R34. 
There will be an action-packed programme to keep you entertained the complete day.

* GTR Gathering at a unique location.
* Lunch together with all GTR owners
* Blazing with your GTR's over Holland's finest dikes, windy roads and past the windmills 
* A closing BBQ at one of Hollands best known Tuningshops
(complete schedule will be updated prior to the event)

As you can expect, this day will be under the supervision of the complete StreetGasm crew, making sure you will have an awesome day. Everything will be captured by our photo and videoteams. With the ticket you will have covered; Lunch, closing BBQ, roadbook, goodiebag and a nice souvenir for all participants.

- See more at: http://streetgasm.com/events/drive-2016#sthash.T8RsOABI.dpuf




A small impression of Last year. For the 2016 edition we already received several UK registrations as well registrations from France, Luxembourg, Belgium, Germany and of course the Netherlands.

It would be great if more guys from this forum would join too.


Below you will find the gallery of the day.

- See more at: Streetgasm | This was 'Drive 2015'


----------

